# Ocean 7 Dive Watch



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Has anyone here got themselves on the preorder list for the Ocean 7 dive watch? What's your thoughts on the progress of the design so far?

Matt


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm on it. A mixed bag so far - there have been so many changes I'm not sure what the end result will be. I'm a little disappointed that they seem to zig every time I think they should zag. I'm holding back judgement unitl I see a prototype - all that's been shown are computer drawings to date.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I was just a few hours late on this one...







I did fine getting the Black Dial Orsa SeaAngler but lucked out on this one... ahh well. Its like a game when these come up for ordering...









I love the look and price but as Colin says Im less sure about the final product... It seems they are trying to make too many people happy and then discovering its more expensive to do 'x' so need to do 'y' to keep the price point etc. Its normal business practice perhaps but its very plain sight as its a 'forum designed' product. I think if Ive learned anything from this type of design its that youre not going to please everyone so you just need to gather advice and build something and then sell it. If you make just a few and it looks cool it will sell out and you have a winner... job done. If you pontificate and mess about you'll loose the impetus....

Some of these watches work better than others of course and the lesson seems to hit home better when you compare the Sea3 with the Orsa SeaAngler.... The Orsa sold out and shipped whilst the Sea3 was still in the discussion to production stage... ooops. (Yes I know the C3 isnt limited BTW but you get my drift)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like what Ive seen so far, I dont know what incarnation it was but it looked good to me, big chunky case and with the dial and hands influenced by that dive watch icon.....

The Omega SM600


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree that the constant changes are a little disappointing as I don't feel I can be quite sure what the watch will finally look like. Fortunately so far I haven't seen anything that was totally disagreeable, so I'm really looking forward to seeing the pictures of an actual watch.

Matt


----------



## Malersh (May 19, 2005)

I don't understand how people can commit Â£Â£Â£ until they've seen what a watch _really_ looks like!

Even looking at photos on the internet doesn't really give you that much of a clue as to feel, fit, finish and heft (I'm keen on the heft part!)









As someone has said before, I guess this is why you see so many expensive watches flipped so quickly!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The 'commitment' was sending an email to put your name on a list. No money up front, no contract to buy. Ocean7 are confident they'll easily sell any watches that don't get purchased by folks on the list.

Having said that, there _are_ watchmakers to whom I would willingly commit $$ based on a design proposal. They are ones who have repeatedly shown that they can deliver the goods. Ocean7 are not one of them...yet.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Agreed Malersh. Not sure I would have committed if I'd had to put the money down upfront, particularly for a brand new company.

From what I've seen so far though I think it's a safe bet I'll happily stump up my cash when the actual watches are produced, the only problem is having to wait so long compared to the wait if you spot an already made watch you like.

Matt


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

I am on the list and looking forward to what they come up with I will reserve judgement until the final product is shown.


----------

